# Ornex?



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Tout ce que je connais du mot «Ornex» est comme le nom d'une ville française de l'autre côté de la frontière franco-suisse de Genève. Pawl_Buster, sur le forum chinois, a trouvé une montre insolite marquée «Ornex» sur un site aux enchères. Est-ce qu'il ya quelqu'un qui reconnaît cette marque de montre, ou ce mouvement?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/chinese-swiss-someone-else-952760.html


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

J'ai jamais entendu parler d'une marque de ce nom dans la vieille tradition horlogère française. Cela dit, le post d'origine à trouvé la solution... pas française.

Je pense que c'est plutôt une variation sur "ornate" que quelque chose autour du village (hameau, plutôt) d'Ornex (encore que bon, la proximité avec Genève peut avoir joué... )


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Oui, malheureusement une solution logique a été trouvée. J'espérais que nous avions découvert un mystère plus intéressant. :-(


----------

